# Co-Ed Locker room?



## Fluffy (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey, I just realized this is a Men & Women's locker room..........that rocks!%-}


----------



## green meanie (Jan 2, 2006)

Yay!!! :boing2:


----------



## bignick (Jan 2, 2006)

I saw the thread title and my first thought was "WHERE!"...then i realized what you meant....



for life's little disappointments...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 2, 2006)

Just be careful when dropping your towel. We don't want to make this a salami fest.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 2, 2006)

*sits down and cracks beer* 

Hey guys! How's it hangin'?  :ultracool


----------



## Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

*looks at time Shesulsa posted her comment...

umm... looks like not too well


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 2, 2006)

ok

was in a school once that had one dressing room  ( i was about 20 at the time) some interesting stories could be told about people walking in at the wrong moment  but I'll let you use your imagination


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 2, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> Hey, I just realized this is a Men & Women's locker room..........that rocks!%-}


 
artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

Used to be in a co-ed dorm when I worked at a resort one summer.  Rule was suppose to be when a female was in the shower, males stayed out and vice versa.

Couple of young guys moved in from Germany who seemed to have no problem just walking into the shower room whenever they wanted stripping right down and jumping in the shower.  Took a little getting used to.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 2, 2006)

I traveled in a DCI drum corps one year.  The percussion line and flag girls shared a buss.  We had to get changed one day and the girls said "If you havn't seen it by now, you never will" and just changed in front of us.  I loved that summer!  :waah:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah but we all know about Band Chicks...

And its all true too.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 2, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Yeah but we all know about Band Chicks...
> 
> And its all true too.


 
Band camp!  "And one day at band camp...........!"  That line made that movie!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 3, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> I loved that summer! :waah:


That just made my morning soooo much better. :boing1:


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 3, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> That just made my morning soooo much better. :boing1:


 
Good Morning!   Sevice weith a smile!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 3, 2006)

In college, I worked Night Security at a Co-ed dorm.  Part of my job was to go on rounds and enforce campus policies...particularly the alcohol policy.  This made me a target for all sorts of harrassment because I was good at my job and kind of...unpopular.

I can't tell you how many times giggling 18-19 year old girls stripped off all of their clothes and streaked past me while I was on rounds....and those girls would laugh as if I was really embarressed.  

That, however, is one type of harassment I can deal with....


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 3, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> In college, I worked Night Security at a Co-ed dorm. Part of my job was to go on rounds and enforce campus policies...particularly the alcohol policy. This made me a target for all sorts of harrassment because I was good at my job and kind of...unpopular.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times giggling 18-19 year old girls stripped off all of their clothes and streaked past me while I was on rounds....and those girls would laugh as if I was really embarressed.
> 
> That, however, is one type of harassment I can deal with....


 
Yea, a hardship.........I feel for you man!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Co-ed? Now I'm too embarrassed  to post here!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Co-ed? Now I'm too embarrassed  to post here!


Somehow I can't see you being too embarrassed to post _anywhere_.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 4, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Co-ed? Now I'm too embarrassed to post here!


 
Don't be embarressed! Remember, the size of your _post_ doesn't matter. Its all about meaning!!!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 4, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Don't be embarressed! Remember, the size of your _post_ doesn't matter. Its all about meaning!!!


 
LOL! Good call. Don't worry about the size, focus on trying to make an impact and having a lasting impression on those you share your post with.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Don't be embarressed! Remember, the size of your _post_ doesn't matter. Its all about meaning!!!


:rofl:  Well ... clearly _you're_ not a chick ... :rofl:


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Don't be embarressed! Remember, the size of your _post_ doesn't matter. Its all about meaning!!!


 
*rim shot*


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :rofl: Well ... clearly _you're_ not a chick ... :rofl:


 
I don't understand...............I was always told.............she LIED!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> I don't understand...............I was always told.............she LIED!



Yes, yes she did.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh, the deceit! It's downright painful.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 4, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :rofl: Well ... clearly _you're_ not a chick ... :rofl:


 
Damn it! *sigh* I guess we really _should've_ known all along.....


----------



## jdinca (Jan 4, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :rofl:  Well ... clearly _you're_ not a chick ... :rofl:



I've lost my will to live....


----------



## Kreth (Jan 5, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yes, yes she did.


Of course, let's assume size matters on both sides of the equation. There's been times where I was tempted to tie off a belay line to the foot of the bed...


----------



## Blindside (Jan 5, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Of course, let's assume size matters on both sides of the equation. There's been times where I was tempted to tie off a belay line to the foot of the bed...


 
Ha!  I'm guessing most guys are pretty diplomatic to the ladies when this happens as well.  Can you say "kegal."  

Lamont


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 5, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Ha! I'm guessing most guys are pretty diplomatic to the ladies when this happens as well. Can you say "kegal."
> 
> Lamont


 
Hmmm.  Kegal must be a new type of software that can help with post length...maybe this is the ticket for helping our friends with short posts.  Someone should ask Bob...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe that's *Tulisan*'s secret for long posts...


----------

